# Where in the UK are you? What gym you go to?  - so we could all hook up!



## fitserko

Hi Guys! may be even Girls lol

Please, use this thread purely to share (if you want to) where you are in the UK or what gym you use so that you can find new bodybuilding minded friends, training buddies etc, who are into fitness 100%.

Our circle of friends does influence what we achieve.

PEOPLE, it is a public site, so be very careful e.g. don't tell your address, or if you do anything under the radar probably it is not for you.

I know it is not for everyone, but please, do not pollute the thread, otherwise it is impossible for those who like the idea to find new mates etc.


----------



## The Cheese

fitserko said:


> Hi Guys! may be even Girls lol


Be careful girls.

Sounds like chloroform, a van ride and a holiday in a well in his basement.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Hi sergey.

I'm from margate and I go to 3 gyms, and soon to sign up at a 4th lmao


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820

This thread is a terrible idea. Next it will be a thread what your bank account details are!


----------



## Paz1982

what a great idea, i'll be your friend...










who gave you that little neg as well ?


----------



## pea head

fitserko said:


> Hi Guys! may be even Girls lol
> 
> Please, use this thread purely to tell where you are in the UK, you never know, we might be going to the same gym!
> 
> We have to stick together, like minded, our circle of friends does influence what we achieve.
> 
> Ok, I start... I am Sergey, I am from Bungay, go to Bungay Gym, I rarely go to Lowestoft gym - both are Club Pulse gyms by Sentinel Leisure Trust. I really want to find a workingout partner, ideally in Bungay.


Hello Sergey my real name is Bill Bixby....i train now in the USA at a gym called the BANNERHOUSE GYM...if i decide to come over i will hook up and have a session with you my friend no problem :thumbup1:


----------



## cuggster

well im currently in The Gym in Swansea city centre


----------



## fitserko

Paz1982 said:


> what a great idea, i'll be your friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who gave you that little neg as well ?


 Well, I over-reacted to one post, he never forgave lol I can be opinionated.


----------



## fitserko

pea head said:


> Hello Sergey my real name is Bill Bixby....i train now in the USA at a gym called the BANNERHOUSE GYM...if i decide to come over i will hook up and have a session with you my friend no problem :thumbup1:


Do you promise?? I am looking forward to, don't break my heart


----------



## fitserko

JimboSlice said:


> This thread is a terrible idea. Next it will be a thread what your bank account details are!


Well it is not for everyone, people like different things, I am fed up being a loner in a gym, and all my friends just like beer and eat pizza :beer: , do you see my problem?

.... mmmm so what is your long credit card number you said??? :lol:


----------



## Paz1982

fitserko said:


> Do you promise?? I am looking forward to, don't break my heart


yay... camp as Christmas :lol:


----------



## eezy1

bollox am i tellin you where i am :lol:


----------



## Paz1982

@fitserko you tried to neg me :crying:


----------



## Guest

eezy1 said:


> bollox am i tellin you where i am :lol:


Dont worry your avy pic, looks scary enough :laugh:


----------



## 1010AD

@fitserko you have a friend @rayray45, he likes you


----------



## fitserko

Paz1982 said:


> what a great idea, i'll be your friend...
> 
> who gave you that little neg as well ?


 That little neg comes because I over-reacted to a post and he did not forgive me :2guns:

You look like someone I know, do I know you? You said you will be my friend are you near Bungay or Lowestoft?


----------



## fitserko

1010AD said:


> @fitserko you have a friend @rayray45, he likes you


yay! no pic on his profile though...


----------



## fitserko

Paz1982 said:


> @fitserko you tried to neg me :crying:


No! I tried to do the opposite! sorry, can I remove that? :confused1: I must have clicked incorrectly! Can I do anything to correct it? Shall I contact a mod or someone to correct it?


----------



## KRSOne

north pole mate


----------



## 1010AD

The Cheese said:


> Be careful girls.
> 
> Sounds like chloroform, a van ride and a holiday in a well in his basement.


Yer and if it does happen girls make sure you put the fu©king lotion in the basket


----------



## Paz1982

fitserko said:


> No! I tried to do the opposite! sorry, can I remove that? :confused1: I must have clicked incorrectly! Can I do anything to correct it? Shall I contact a mod or someone to correct it?


lol i don't think you can remove it. if it was a mistake i apologise for my retaliation negging to you


----------



## Goosh




----------



## Breda

Paz1982 said:


> lol i don't think you can remove it. if it was a mistake i apologise for my retaliation negging to you


It can be removed if he's quick enough he just needs to go to his settings and delete the powerless neg


----------



## fitserko

Paz1982 said:


> @fitserko you tried to neg me :crying:


NO! Sorry,  I tried to do the opposite, it must have clicked incorrectly, :crying: if you read the comment it is Positive, can I somehow ask a mod to remove that? :confused1:

I looked at mine, you sank me completely with the rep :crying: :crying: :crying:

Please, could you ask a mod to remove you neg


----------



## Sc4mp0

Paz1982 said:


> @fitserko you tried to neg me :crying:


Hmmmmmm, does someone new on the board really know they can neg or rep another member?


----------



## CG2507

this is defo a set up! LOL


----------



## Milky

Well officer, l live in Bury but l train in South Grimstead with a local vicar and male midwife, oh and a solicitor who will vouch for my character and give me an alibi as to where and when l was at any give time :whistling:


----------



## fitserko

Breda said:


> It can be removed if he's quick enough he just needs to go to his settings and delete the powerless neg


I looked everywhere, cannot find a delete?


----------



## Paz1982

Breda said:


> It can be removed if he's quick enough he just needs to go to his settings and delete the powerless neg


it was a bit grey to be fair


----------



## fitserko

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hmmmmmm, does someone new on the board really know they can neg or rep another member?


yeah, but I wanted to do the opposite, I am sure I gave a positive one, something went wrong


----------



## Paz1982

fitserko said:


> I looked everywhere, cannot find a delete?


i cannot remove mine from you either, looks like we'll have to wait until someone wants to rep us again to counter act the neg :laugh:


----------



## huarache

Hey, Lets get everyone to reveal where they live, what their names are along with their job role, times they are in and out the house and if they live alone or with someone and most importantly, if they do anything under the radar that they shouldn't be doing

Then we can meet up and I can use my surveillance to get you nicked, or even better, rob you when your out or maybe both if I feel like it

Thanks for your cooperation, Cheerio


----------



## fitserko

Paz1982 said:


> it was a bit grey to be fair


can it be I gave the positive but the system did not allow me to vote because I am a newbie and marked it grey?


----------



## Spragga

Paz1982 said:


> i cannot remove mine from you either, looks like we'll have to wait until someone wants to rep us again to counter act the neg :laugh:


Repped..... Lol


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Cool thread :lol:

Where the fvck is Bumgay anyway?


----------



## fitserko

fitserko said:


> can it be I gave the positive but the system did not allow me to vote because I am a newbie and marked it grey?


yay! someone gave me a good rep to counteract the accidental neg! whomever did it THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!

Milky! Love you mate! (purely in friend like love :lol: )


----------



## Paz1982

fitserko said:


> can it be I gave the positive but the system did not allow me to vote because I am a newbie and marked it grey?


maybe so but i thought it was a neg because you wrote-

Thread: Where in the UK are you? What gym you go to? - so we could all hook up!

*this guy can see through you*

the part in bold is your comment which i thought was an attempt at a neg. lets just kiss and make up anyway, we're all best friends here :wub:


----------



## fitserko

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Cool thread :lol:
> 
> Where the fvck is Bumgay anyway?


You can google map it, it is a real UK town, no jokes, the funny part comes when people find out I live in Bungay up the Anis Hill, you can see it for yourself on google. :lol:


----------



## fitserko

Paz1982 said:


> maybe so but i thought it was a neg because you wrote-
> 
> Thread: Where in the UK are you? What gym you go to? - so we could all hook up!
> 
> *this guy can see through you*
> 
> the part in bold is your comment which i thought was an attempt at a neg. lets just kiss and make up anyway, we're all best friends here :wub:


yeah, let's kiss :wub:


----------



## Paz1982

fitserko said:


> yeah, let's kiss :wub:


i wouldn't go that far, i have a wife. but @resten loves a bit of both, he'll go up anus hill with you :lol:


----------



## fitserko

sckeane said:


> Hey, Lets get everyone to reveal where they live, what their names are along with their job role, times they are in and out the house and if they live alone or with someone and most importantly, if they do anything under the radar that they shouldn't be doing
> 
> Then we can meet up and I can use my surveillance to get you nicked, or even better, rob you when your out or maybe both if I feel like it
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation, Cheerio


No... well I see your point, and if you do a bit under the radar, do competitions, then definitely it is not a good idea sharing your gym. But some guys, I am sure, just want to say HI and spot and be motivated, compare results. But yes you are right you have to careful anyway and only give your long credit only to me :lol:


----------



## fitserko

Paz1982 said:


> i wouldn't go that far, i have a wife. but @resten loves a bit of both, he'll go up anus hill with you :lol:


right shall I try to vote for your rep again? because now I have some good rep from Milky... or better not to chance it? it case it goes grey?


----------



## fitserko

Milky said:


> Well officer, l live in Bury but l train in South Grimstead with a local vicar and male midwife, oh and a solicitor who will vouch for my character and give me an alibi as to where and when l was at any give time :whistling:


I want to vote back to you with a Green Rep, can I do it or will it go Grey again?


----------



## PaulB

fitserko said:


> You can google map it, it is a real UK town, no jokes, the funny part comes when people find out I live in Bungay up the Anis Hill, you can see it for yourself on google. :lol:


You must live on this street


----------



## Andrewgenic

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hmmmmmm, does someone new on the board really know they can neg or rep another member?


Lol, I still don't know how to do it


----------



## Huntingground

My name is Purple Aki, work out at Risley Remand Centre and will come and feel your muscles anytime.


----------



## fitserko

PaulB said:


> You must live on this street - BELL END


Well I guess it is better to live at Bell End rather than up the Annis Hill :lol:

PS: Could not put your street pic because I am just a newbie, newbies cannot post images even when replying


----------



## Guest

fitserko said:


> Do you promise?? I am looking forward to, don't break my heart


If you don't wan't your heart broken I wouldn't speak to tekkers.

He's a user :crying:


----------



## fitserko

Huntingground said:


> My name is Purple Aki, work out at Risley Remand Centre and will come and feel your muscles anytime.


Cool, is it anywhere near Bungay??? I googled the Risley Remand Centre, no it is too scary for me :scared:


----------



## Guest

fitserko said:


> right shall I try to vote for your rep again? because now I have some good rep from Milky... or better not to chance it? it case it goes grey?


Yeah better had get some more reps for when I neg you :lol:


----------



## fitserko

Jd123 said:


> If you don't wan't your heart broken I wouldn't speak to tekkers.
> 
> He's a user :crying:


What is tekkers?


----------



## Guest

fitserko said:


> What is tekkers?


A man with a particular set of skills. Skills which make him a nightmare for people like you. If you don't talk to tekkers that will be the end. But if you do, he will find you, and he will bum you.

Isn't that right @IGotTekkers


----------



## resten

Weird as fvck thread


----------



## Talaria

Little neg for the odd thread.


----------



## RFC52

I'm never going within 100 miles of Bungay now.


----------



## fitserko

Talaria said:


> Little neg for the odd thread.


Oh, come on! Why, for pit sake


----------



## fitserko

RFC52 said:


> I'm never going within 100 miles of Bungay now.


I think this thread went a bit misunderstood


----------



## fitserko

resten said:


> Weird as fvck thread


I don't know , the idea was good... I mean, would you want to have a training buddy, or know someone who is not drinking beer constantly, someone you would compete against... I don't know about you but all my friends just want to party, drink, and eat kebabs :sad:

The replies I got were a bit weird but I tried to take everything with humor. Probably I shall stop replying and see how people get on, on their own. Or probably edit it and remove my gym and town from the main OP and put it in the thread instead, so people take it a bit more seriously?

may be I have to re-word it, any suggestions? The thread did not go the way I wanted at all!


----------



## QUEST




----------



## tomsquare

fitserko said:


> I think this thread went a bit misunderstood


no ****t


----------



## Brook877

fitserko said:


> I don't know , the idea was good... I mean, would you want to have a training buddy, or know someone who is not drinking beer constantly, someone you would compete against...* I don't know about you but all my friends just want to party, drink, and eat kebabs* :sad:
> 
> The replies I got were a bit weird but I tried to take everything with humor. Probably I shall stop replying and see how people get on, on their own. Or probably edit it and remove my gym and town from the main OP and put it in the thread instead, so people take it a bit more seriously?
> 
> may be I have to re-word it, any suggestions? The thread did not go the way I wanted at all!


Your friends sound pretty cool,

You sound little rapey.


----------



## fitserko

resten said:


> Weird as fvck thread


It did not go the way I wanted it to go 

I wanted like, one says "I workout in Virgin in Chelmsford" and another one "Oh, really? Me too, when are you there, what training routine you do? What is your bench press?"

I don't know maybe I am a little bit naive.

Or may be I have to re-word it, may be the Bungay town confused everyone because of the gay bit in it. I give up :surrender:


----------



## Laurieloz

Goosh said:


> View attachment 132624


 @Goosh Brilliant! Looks (and sounds) just like the Jay character!


----------



## Paz1982

Laurieloz said:


> @Goosh Brilliant! Looks (and sounds) just like the Jay character!


Lol every time I read one of the op's posts it sounds like frank spencer in my head, can't decide if its serious or not :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

fitserko said:


> It did not go the way I wanted it to go
> 
> I wanted like, one says "I workout in Virgin in Chelmsford" and another one "Oh, really? Me too, when are you there, what training routine you do? What is your bench press?"
> 
> I don't know maybe I am a little bit naive.
> 
> Or may be I have to re-word it, may be the Bungay town confused everyone because of the gay bit in it. I give up :surrender:


To your credit mate, you've just turned up and are introducing yourself by being friendly.

Unfortunately, you're a little 'forward' in your execution. Start off on the Welcome Lounge, have a browse around the threads and you'll fit in soon.

I know. I did exactly the same and was ripped to bits! Now I've got used to this way of life. There's some good guys at UK-M and you'll fit in okay if you find your own way around.


----------



## Laurieloz

Paz1982 said:


> Lol every time I read one of the op's posts it sounds like frank spencer in my head, can't decide if its serious or not :lol:


I know, Paz. Perhaps he's got a bit of site guidance from this thread! :thumbup1:


----------



## fitserko

RIGHT ! ! !

I have now edited the OP - hope now it sounds less weird. Right, YES, it is very addictive to reply, but now I will try to stay away from the thread, because unfortunately the thread is not about me. The thread is for those who want to find new fitness minded mates, who like the idea and who are not stupid enough to share too much with someone they don't know.


----------



## Trapps84

I need a new training partner. Near blackpool preferably

Seriously. I spend half my time waiting around for my fat tp to do his sets and the other half telling him good form


----------



## Laurieloz

@fitserko :thumbup1: Ta!


----------



## Ricky12345

Hastings Zeus


----------



## Talaria

Paz1982 said:


> Lol every time I read one of the op's posts it sounds like frank spencer in my head, can't decide if its serious or not :lol:





Laurieloz said:


> I know, Paz. Perhaps he's got a bit of site guidance from this thread! :thumbup1:


Don't neg him, He negged me and said you don't neg for fun.  OP with 36 posts and magical rep power.


----------



## Paz1982

Talaria said:


> Don't neg him, He negged me and said you don't neg for fun.  OP with 36 posts and magical rep power.


milky repped him after I sent him red by mistake :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Talaria said:


> Don't neg him, He negged me and said you don't neg for fun.  OP with 36 posts and magical rep power.


Lost me here:confused1:


----------



## Talaria

Paz1982 said:


> Lol every time I read one of the op's posts it sounds like frank spencer in my head, can't decide if its serious or not :lol:





Laurieloz said:


> I know, Paz. Perhaps he's got a bit of site guidance from this thread! :thumbup1:





Laurieloz said:


> Lost me here:confused1:


Neg him see what happens, if he wants to meet up decline.


----------



## Paz1982

Talaria said:



> Neg him see what happens, if he wants to meet up decline.


ass or aas ? I need to spread the love :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Talaria said:


> Neg him see what happens, if he wants to meet up decline.


Why would I want to?


----------



## Southern Karate Guy

I cant believe ashcrapppers not in this thread ...


----------



## Guest

amigamike said:


> I cant believe ashcrapppers not in this thread ...


Cause he's to ****in chicken


----------



## Paz1982

amigamike said:


> I cant believe ashcrapppers not in this thread ...


 @Ashcrapper :lol:


----------



## Guest

Talaria said:


> Little neg for the odd thread.


Just waiting for you to start feeling guilty now haha


----------



## Ashcrapper

I have a scar on my left bollock due to an ice skating accident when I was a child. Is this a problem?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Been a while since I've had to zoom, to see if male or female.

I'm from dundee, train mostly in the council gyms....some times a private bb gym.

Anyone ever passing threw, I'm well up for a sesh.


----------



## mrbritish

What sort of ice skating incident ? ....

Do you now have an aversion to boots with knives on ..

Or maybe icy surfaces ...

More info needed ?

Edit @Ashcrapper

Looks like the quote didn't work


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ashcrapper said:


> I have a scar on my left bollock due to an ice skating accident when I was a child. Is this a problem?


I have a scar on my ball sack from the snip. I have a few scars on my chin & a couple broken teeth from gettin bottled a couple times. I've got a scar on left arm where the bone came out...also a couple little ones where the pins were. I've a big scar up my back from being impaled on a tree. Load o scars across my back from a rough night [email protected] a random.

Few more.

.....oh wait...u don't give a fuk pmsl


----------



## ableton

fitserko said:


> Oh, come on! Why, for pit sake


"for pit sake" ? lol....


----------



## gettingLEAN

Laurieloz said:


> Why would I want to?


thats 1 big bicep mofo!


----------



## Pkant2002

CBA to read whole thread so

37 Degrees

London Bridge site http://thirtysevendegrees.co.uk/


----------



## shaunmac

Train at a new gym that's just opened in S****horpe, Lincolnshire called Iron Works.

Anyone wants to try organise a session, I'm pretty shy though so don't expect much from me!


----------



## IGotTekkers

fitserko said:


> I think this thread went a bit misunderstood


Pay no attention to these hypocrites fit serco :lol: new members always get a drilling. Just brush it off and when youv been here a year and got a few thousand posts under your belt people will be nicer


----------



## Heath

IGotTekkers said:


> Pay no attention to these hypocrites fit serco :lol: new members always get a drilling. Just brush it off and when youv been here a year and got a few thousand posts under your belt people will be nicer


Or you could always be abused like this cvnt :lol:


----------



## Paz1982

JANIKvonD said:


> I have a scar on my ball sack from the snip. I have a few scars on my chin & a couple broken teeth from gettin bottled a couple times. I've got a scar on left arm where the bone came out...also a couple little ones where the pins were. I've a big scar up my back from being impaled on a tree. Load o scars across my back from a rough night [email protected] a random.
> 
> Few more.
> 
> .....oh wait...u don't give a fuk pmsl


You can always rely on the Scottish for a bottling or 2 :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

gettingLEAN said:


> thats 1 big bicep mofo!


Thanks mate! Many years of training.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Paz1982 said:


> You can always rely on the Scottish for a bottling or 2 :lol:


Lol, jock cvnts.


----------



## fitserko

Talaria said:


> Don't neg him, He negged me and said you don't neg for fun.  OP with 36 posts and magical rep power.


you neged me just for fun what else am I supposed to do? :confused1:


----------



## IGotTekkers

MutantX said:


> Or you could always be abused like this cvnt :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## essexboy

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Cool thread :lol:
> 
> Where the fvck is Bumgay anyway?


Wolverhampton mate.Probably.


----------



## fitserko

essexboy said:


> Wolverhampton mate.Probably.


Bungay is a village on Suffolk and Norfolk border, I removed it from the OP because people thought I was joking and my thread got polluted and got reputation of "weird", my campness did not help when I was replying, I digged myself deeper and deeper down every time I replied. But I changed the OP now, hope now the jokes will gradually die down.


----------



## Guest




----------



## essexboy

fitserko said:


> Bungay is a village on Suffolk and Norfolk border, I removed it from the OP because people thought I was joking and my thread got polluted and got reputation of "weird", my campness did not help when I was replying, I digged myself deeper and deeper down every time I replied. But I changed the OP now, hope now the jokes will gradually die down.


Ah ok.Well It was only a guess.At least I got the right country, so I wasnt far out.From your avi, my next guess was going to be Russia.


----------



## fitserko

essexboy said:


> Ah ok.Well It was only a guess.At least I got the right country, so I wasnt far out.From your avi, my next guess was going to be Russia.


And you will be right, I originate from Russia


----------



## Mjc1

fitserko said:


> Hi Guys! may be even Girls lol
> 
> Please, use this thread purely to share (if you want to) where you are in the UK or what gym you use so that you can find new bodybuilding minded friends, training buddies etc, who are into fitness 100%.
> 
> Our circle of friends does influence what we achieve.
> 
> PEOPLE, it is a public site, so be very careful e.g. don't tell your address, or if you do anything under the radar probably it is not for you.
> 
> I know it is not for everyone, but please, do not pollute the thread, otherwise it is impossible for those who like the idea to find new mates etc.


gotta be the most promiscuous thread ever... and something tells me your not really interested in were the girls train!!! verrrrrrry iffy....


----------



## fitserko

pugster said:



> post 98


I love your post  So funny! But seriously people, I never said I am a G person, how can anyone just see through me like that? Are you a mind reader or something??? And it is not only you, loads of members thought the same before I even open my mouth. Is it that pink vest? Or someone recognised the place where the photo was taken, (it is in Manchester, Canal street) but then how do they know if they were not there? Now that is weird, this forum is full of mind readers with psychic power, gosh I have to careful! :crying: :scared:

PS: I took your advice from another thread and don't self-promote blatantly myself anymore and it seems to work, people like me more. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## fitserko

Mjc1 said:


> gotta be the most promiscuous thread ever... and something tells me your not really interested in were the girls train!!! verrrrrrry iffy....


Girls or Guys, does not matter, a training buddy is for serious training not for dating  Although I don't see a lot of girls interested in heavy lifting...


----------



## Mjc1

fitserko said:


> I love your post  So funny! But seriously people, I never said I am a G person, how can anyone just see through me like that? Are you a mind reader or something??? And it is not only you, loads of members thought the same before I even open my mouth. Is it that pink vest? Or someone recognised the place where the photo was taken, (it is in Manchester, Canal street) but then how do they know if they were not there? Now that is weird, this forum is full of mind readers with psychic power, gosh I have to careful! :crying: :scared:
> 
> PS: I took your advice from another thread and don't self-promote blatantly myself anymore and it seems to work, people like me more. Thank you for the advice.


the top 3 tells that you are gay are just from your avi are 1. the stance 2. the syrup and 3. the pink vest. however i have nothing against gays but i prefer sexy lesbians tbh.... and i think your just taking the p!ss and probably arent even real.


----------



## fitserko

Mjc1 said:


> the top 3 tells that you are gay are just from your avi are 1. the stance 2. the syrup and 3. the pink vest. however i have nothing against gays but i prefer sexy lesbians tbh.... and i think your just taking the p!ss and probably arent even real.


I am real, no jokes, anyway I will try to reply less and less now and prob will be more careful, because I am ruining my own thread, the thread is unfortunately not about me


----------



## ob1

You should have started with this:

Personal trainer in Bungay looking for partner(s):


----------



## fitserko

*DEAR FORUM MEMBERs* - First of all I am honoured and thank you for even looking at this thread. I do apologize, in advance, if do not reply to your comments in this thread from now on. I am doing it only to avoid RUINING this thread and making it about me. Please, if you can, avoid talking about me, because this is like a super addictive drug for me and it is hard not to reply.

I want the thread to be for those who like the idea and want to find a decent training buddy or mates etc. Ideally I want the thread to run itself.

Sorry if I don't reply.

PS: I have never never never thought it could be that addictive!


----------



## Ashcrapper

fitserko said:


> *DEAR FORUM MEMBERs* - First of all I am honoured and thank you for even looking at this thread. I do apologize, in advance, if do not reply to your comments in this thread from now on. I am doing it only to avoid RUINING this thread and making it about me. Please, if you can, avoid talking about me, because this is like a super addictive drug for me and it is hard not to reply.
> 
> I want the thread to be for those who like the idea and want to find a decent training buddy or mates etc. Ideally I want the thread to run itself.
> 
> Sorry if I don't reply.
> 
> PS: I have never never never thought it could be that addictive!


what an odd little man you are


----------



## Gman81

Can't believe this threads still going, funny as fcuk though


----------



## Paz1982

Ashcrapper said:


> what an odd little man you are


the way hes talking its like its gonna be the new 'im straight'... my guess is that this thread doesn't get to 12 pages :lol:


----------



## XRichHx

fitserko said:


> *DEAR FORUM MEMBERs* - First of all I am honoured and thank you for even looking at this thread. I do apologize, in advance, if do not reply to your comments in this thread from now on. I am doing it only to avoid RUINING this thread and making it about me. Please, if you can, avoid talking about me, because this is like a super addictive drug for me and it is hard not to reply.
> 
> I want the thread to be for those who like the idea and want to find a decent training buddy or mates etc. Ideally I want the thread to run itself.
> 
> Sorry if I don't reply.
> 
> PS: I have never never never thought it could be that addictive!


I imagine anyone that meets you may end up with lime and earth on top of them, possibly with far fewer fingers and teeth as well.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Paz1982 said:


> the way hes talking its like its gonna be the new 'im straight'... my guess is that this thread doesn't get to 12 pages :lol:


to be fair that threads full of oddballs as well


----------



## nickynoo

Train at powerhouse Rhyl north Wales old school...


----------



## nickynoo

Ow by the way I'm straight..?????


----------



## SkinnyJ

Poor op, he only wants us to be friends :wub:


----------



## jon-kent

In the words of @Ackee&Saltfish - "what is this fcukery ?"

OP has definatly cooked and eaten a ex bf !!


----------



## NE0

This thread has got to be a joke right??? :blink:


----------



## ob1

Pic of the OP's gym in Bungay


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Take no notice mate. Welcome!


----------



## Paz1982

ob1 said:


> Pic of the OP's gym in Bungay
> 
> View attachment 132748


I thought it was probably more like this  

I train at home though OP, does that mean you would come to my house to train ?


----------



## ob1

OP also runs beach push up classes where he'll be only too happy to critique your form:


----------



## pea head

Dont let then take the p1ss out you mate.......once im back in the UK and training again..i will hook up and train..i will also give you some useful tips from when i did 12 months under Ferrigno at the Bannerhouse gym. :beer:


----------



## fitserko

pea head said:


> Dont let then take the p1ss out you mate.......once im back in the UK and training again..i will hook up and train..i will also give you some useful tips from when i did 12 months under Ferrigno at the Bannerhouse gym. :beer:


Thank you, anyway, I try not to comment, atm... thank you, means a lot.


----------



## pea head

fitserko said:


> Thank you, anyway, I try not to comment, atm... thank you


Anytime my friend...keep up the hard work :thumbup1:


----------



## fitserko

pea head said:


> Dont let then take the p1ss out you mate.......once im back in the UK and training again..i will hook up and train..i will also give you some useful tips from when i did 12 months under Ferrigno at the Bannerhouse gym. :beer:


Looking forward to.


----------



## pea head

fitserko said:


> Looking forward to.


Should be back in the UK soon enough i hope as i had some issues in the US over a freak car accident,it all started when it rained heavy and had problems changing the wheel.....since this i have had to have a lot of tests and keep low for a while since reporters are trying to get info on me :cursing:

However i managed to gain a lot of serious muscle mass since this so once im back im happy to give you training tips and advice :thumbup1:


----------



## Southern Karate Guy

I would but i train at home and there are some really weird peeps on here


----------



## Ashcrapper

pea head said:


> Should be back in the UK soon enough i hope as i had some issues in the US over a freak car accident,it all started when it rained heavy and had problems changing the wheel.....since this i have had to have a lot of tests and keep low for a while since reporters are trying to get info on me :cursing:
> 
> However i managed to gain a lot of serious muscle mass since this so once im back im happy to give you training tips and advice :thumbup1:


heard about that mate, crazy stuff. hope you are well


----------



## pea head

Ashcrapper said:


> heard about that mate, crazy stuff. hope you are well


Yes mate..its hard since i got hit with the radiation problem but seem to have it under control...im hoping get back to some heavy training again in the UK..just hope i dont get angry with people.


----------



## Ashcrapper

pea head said:


> Yes mate..its hard since i got hit with the radiation problem but seem to have it under control...im hoping get back to some heavy training again in the UK..just hope i dont get angry with people.


to be fair mate, looking at your avi anyone would be green with envy to be in your position


----------



## mozzwigan

anyone else from WIGAN?


----------



## mikemull

mozzwigan said:


> anyone else from WIGAN?


Yes mate!


----------



## sined

mozzwigan said:


> anyone else from WIGAN?


Yes


----------



## Fatstuff

mozzwigan said:


> anyone else from WIGAN?


Is that where ur from?


----------



## mozzwigan

Fatstuff said:


> Is that where ur from?


yes, as u can see from my name lol


----------



## mozzwigan

mikemull said:


> Yes mate!


where abouts?


----------



## mozzwigan

sined said:


> Yes


where abouts?


----------



## mikemull

mozzwigan said:


> where abouts?


Springview ince at moment pal. Train a x4less as its £10 a month. Might try that strongman training you've been going to at some point though.


----------



## mozzwigan

mikemull said:


> Springview ince at moment pal. Train a x4less as its £10 a month. Might try that strongman training you've been going to at some point though.


oh yeah was talking to you before, yeah i was gonna sign up there but its a bit of a trek for me to be going 4-5 times a week, there is a gym facing my house literally mate i can see the entrance from my front window haha!


----------



## sined

mozzwigan said:


> oh yeah was talking to you before, yeah i was gonna sign up there but its a bit of a trek for me to be going 4-5 times a week, there is a gym facing my house literally mate i can see the entrance from my front window haha!


What gym you been using for strongman?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Fvck it ill come down to bumgay. We'll hit glutes and bi's and then hit the club


----------



## sined

mozzwigan said:


> where abouts?


Valhalla strength and fitness in Ashton.


----------



## mozzwigan

sined said:


> What gym you been using for strongman?


pt studio on queen street at the side of the nice and naughty near the pigeon bridge in wigan town center, i only go there on fridays


----------

